# Metadata der SessionFactory immer null



## computersport (16. Feb 2011)

Hallo Community,

Ich versuche zurzeit aus einer Pojo die Metadaten über die Sessionfactory zu ziehen.

Dummerweise liefert


```
ClassMetadata metadata = sessionFactory.getClassMetaddata(file.class)
```

immer "null".

Was könnten die Ursachen sein?

Ich baue eine ordentliche Verbindung mit der Datenbank auf und die file.class ist auch
gemappet. Ich arbeite hier mit Annotationen, soll heißen die Metadaten sind per Annotationen direkt in der Pojo drin.

Grüße
compi


----------



## Raum114 (16. Feb 2011)

Ein Blick in die Doku sagt "Returns: The metadata associated with the given entity; may be null if no such entity was mapped." Also entweder hast du einen Fehler im Mapping oder falls du tatsächlich die Klasse "file" genannt hast und das keine Referenz ist in deim Code-Snippet (nicht ersichtlich), dann hälst du die Bean Konventionen nicht ein was ich mir auch als Grund denken kann. Klassen beginnen immer mit einem großen Anfangsbuchstaben.


----------



## computersport (16. Feb 2011)

Laut API ist getClassMetaddata mit zwei verschiedenen Parametern überlagert einmal ein Object und einmal ein String. So wie ich das interpretiere ist damit der Name der Klasse gemeint. Damit hab ich das bisher gemacht und bin immer wieder gegen die Wand gefahren.
Jetzt hab ich einfach mal stattdessen ein neues Object der Klasse von der ich die Metadaten haben will gemacht und dort .class hintergehängt, dann ging es.

Mir persönlich würd es natürlich gefallen, wenn die Variante mit dem String funktionieren würde, aber seltsamerweise geht sie leider nicht.

Zu deinem Einwand. Gemappt ist die Klasse definitiv.

Naja Problem gelöst auch wenn nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit.


----------

